# Jan 29th Bus Tirp to Mount Snow (Non-Skiers Welcome)



## SeasonPassSales (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a link to register for the trip but as a new member, I don't think I'm allowed to post.  Message me for registration details...

Come join us Jan 29th for a wicked fun game of SpeedQuizzing as we take it to the Mountain. We're heading to Mount Snow and will be playing for prizes at Cuzzin's after your day of skiing and snowboarding.

Trip is $35 and includes:
NO Lift Ticket (You have a pass)
SpeedQuizzing on the Bus and at Cuzzin's
Coach Bus Transportation
Snacks and Drinks on the Bus

-OR-

Trip at $60 includes:
ALL Day Tubing Ticket
SpeedQuizzing on the Bus and at Cuzzin's
Coach Bus Transportation
Snacks and Drinks on the Bus

-OR-

Trip is $99 and includes:
Lift Ticket
SpeedQuizzing on the Bus and at Cuzzin's
Coach Bus Transportation
Snacks and Drinks on the Bus



BOTON,MA Pick-Up Location: 65 Causeway St 5:30am
BRISTOL, CT Pick-Up Location: Todd Street Park & Ride 5:30am
SPRINGFIELD, MA Pick-Up Location: Plan B Burger Bar 6:15am

Lift tickets generally are over $90 on a Sunday. We're tossing in the ride and all the fun for a few bucks more.

This trip is brought to you by High Brew Coffee and Ballast Point


----------

